# My Floyd has gone to the bridge



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Tonight Floyd was no longer able to fight hemangiosarcoma. With so much pain it was decided we needed to help him to leave us and be in a better place.

While going to my vets, the song "Spirit in the Sky" came on the radio. This is the song my Aunt and best friend made me promise I would play at her funeral after she lost her battle with cancer at 48 yrs old. I can only think that it was her way of telling me she was waiting for Floyd and he was in good hands.

I truly cannot imagine going through this again.....


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss!  RIP Floyd


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I am really sorry for you loss..


----------



## Gsdcooper (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Death leaves a heartache
no one can heal;
_Love leaves a memory no
one can steal
_
Peace little boy
:halogsd:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Sounds like Floyd is going to the place "that's the best". I know you'll miss him terribly


----------



## RyleesDad (Sep 18, 2012)

Hang in there


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss and all that you and your family has endured in the past few weeks. I am sure that your aunt was waiting at the bridge for Floyd.
Run free sweet Floyd.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

So sorry for your loss losing them hurts so bad


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Rest in peace Floyd.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss! I do believe, though, that your aunt may have been telling you she was ready for him to come be with her. I know it's hard, but this thought may help you cope. Run free, Floyd!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Floyd was a wonderful boy and he is lucky to have had you as his person. He will be in good company at the Bridge.
Take care of yourself.

Run free Floyd.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace floyd


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

It is so hard to say goodbye. Better to say "auf wiedersehen".....till we meet again. RIP Floyd....


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your aunt will meet him there and keep him company until one day you will meet again. Hugs.

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

